# Possibility of #5



## WackyMumof2

So we found out yesterday that we have a forth boy. We were desperately hoping for a girl. But now we are thinking about going for a 5th and last round to try. I'll be 33 when this little one arrives and have no intention of try again before 36 as I want to complete my studies and start my career first. My concern is that when we are ready should we go ahead it won't happen very easily or even naturally and that scares me. Can anyone put my mind at ease? Was it easy for you ladies and did you have any issues completing a healthy pregnancy? Just need some reasurance really.


----------



## Katt76

I have 3 boys. I had them at 25,35 and 37. I took me one try the first two times. I waited around 6 months with my last. I am 40 now and waiting to find out if we have a surprise on the way.


----------



## WackyMumof2

Katt76 said:


> I have 3 boys. I had them at 25,35 and 37. I took me one try the first two times. I waited around 6 months with my last. I am 40 now and waiting to find out if we have a surprise on the way.

Ooh I will cross my fingers for your surprise!! :happydance:

And thank you. :) A little reasurance that it's not always hard makes it easier to stay positive. :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

It shouldnt be any harder than you currently find it, unless you suddenly make yourself unhealthy for some reason like massive weight gain or take up smoking:) I think? alot of the problem with trouble with us over 35's is people trying for their 1st rather than mums of a few adding to the brood, I could be wrong with this and have not written it to offend anyone x

Have you looked into swaying for a little girl next time? The site I used is having great pink results atm :)


----------



## WackyMumof2

6lilpigs said:


> It shouldnt be any harder than you currently find it, unless you suddenly make yourself unhealthy for some reason like massive weight gain or take up smoking:) I think? alot of the problem with trouble with us over 35's is people trying for their 1st rather than mums of a few adding to the brood, I could be wrong with this and have not written it to offend anyone x
> 
> Have you looked into swaying for a little girl next time? The site I used is having great pink results atm :)

Yeah I have heard that woman trying for their first baby after 35 have more trouble than other Mums. So I wonder if that could also be true.

This swaying business is interesting. :haha: Exactly how? Or is it exactly that?


----------



## Katt76

Well it would be quite the shock. AF still hasn't come and this is super odd
For me. I don't know what's going on, everyday I think AF will arrive and it doesn't. But pregnancy tests show negative. Maybe I ovulated later than what I believed
I did. I guess all I can do now is Wait this out and see. I've never tested for pregnancy and the test result be wrong. 

So what age were you thinking to try again? I will say my last pregnancy was hard where the others were not. But if you stay healthy I am sure all will be well. We do produce less eggs as years go on. Our fertility drops as we age, but I would imagine you would be just fine.


----------



## Love4you

I had no problems conceiving in my 20's and was able to get pregnant on the first try for my pregnancy at 36, 38, and 40. I did have my first miscarriage at 38 as well which my OB blamed on old eggs. And I ended up with insulin dependent gestational diabetes for all of my over 35 babies but other than that everything has been great. 
I think you'll be fine to wait a few years. If you're worried about egg health then google ubiquinol. It's a little expensive but I took that for 3 months prior to TTC.


----------



## WackyMumof2

Katt76 said:


> So what age were you thinking to try again? I will say my last pregnancy was hard where the others were not. But if you stay healthy I am sure all will be well. We do produce less eggs as years go on. Our fertility drops as we age, but I would imagine you would be just fine.

If we were going to try I was looking at around 36. Not only will my study be complete but if all goes to plan, my career will be going well and I should have some decent money behind me and be in the process of buying my first home - that's the plan anyhow. :haha:


----------



## Katt76

You will be fine at 36! I got pregnant in a flash when I was 35.


----------



## CastawayBride

Just if you are interested I swayed with the Clearblue Fertility Monitor, with my son I did it only the day before peak, and on peaks.

For out daughter I did it a whopping 5 days before O!

This pregnancy I did it twice on boy days and once on a girl day so time will tell.:haha:


----------

